# 8S0907379 03-ABS Brakes - Security Access Logins



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is a complete list of accepted security access logins for the 8S0907379 03-ABS Brakes module:

```
01138
01295
01972
02168
02537
02727
02817
02852
02919
03431
03499
04205
04286
04490
04538
04814
05008
05869
06723
07483
09102
09318
09854
20103
40168
```
Many thanks to Jannerman who assisted with confirmation and testing of the above.

Unfortunately none of the above allow modification of the adaptation I am trying to code:
*IDE04645-IDE05287-Electromechanical parking brake-Automatic application*

The above list are all "Standard Diagnose" codes in VCP. Should we perhaps be looking for some other type to enable adaptations? Do anyone have any advice as to why this is, and what to try next?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I tried them all almost six months ago...but ABS unit is accessible only with vcp, that's it.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> I tried them all almost six months ago...but ABS unit is accessible only with vcp, that's it.


Well, Jannerman has VCP. Which is how he helped with obtaining and verifying the logins. 
Well, now at least we have a list published on the forum so no one has to "work them out again". :roll:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

but all those codes don't work with vcds..!


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Just managed to find an access code that works with VCP on the ABS module.

code *7140* worked for me, I was able to change:
*Electromechanical parking brake-Automatic application - Aktiviert*

Then the ABS warning lights started flashing, so I reset it to "not active" and switched the ignition off and on.
The ABS lights have gone out and there are no trouble codes.
I've left it deactivated for the moment.

I'm just a bit chicken to try it for real!!!!


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> but all those codes don't work with vcds..!


Yes, that's right they are codes that are accepted but don't work...I think pcbbc was trying to complete the picture so other people wouldn't have to go through the pain we did.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Jannerman said:


> Then the ABS warning lights started flashing, so I reset it to "not active" and switched the ignition off and on.
> The ABS lights have gone out and there are no trouble codes.
> So I've left it deactivated for the moment.


Similar thing happens in VCDS if you do a Basic Settings and test the EPB system. It applies and releases the brake, and then the dash lights up like a Christmas Tree with ABS flashing.
But when you close the controller and go back, everything resets to normal. It seems as though ABS flashing may be fairly "normal" after programming/testing the module?

Unfortunately for me, as ManuTT indicates, I don't seem to have a way to test this as VCDS does not appear to have the ability to send a engineer mode security access login of 07140.



> I'm just a bit chicken to try it for real!!!!


I'm brave enough to try, at least while stationary, to see if it does what I want!
Unfortunately looks like I need to find someone local with VCP or invest in my own... somewhat of an expensive investment though. :?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

VCDS does, apparently, support engineering session logins for certain modules. Haven't tried it yet.
In order to trigger such a login, apparently you need to precede the Security Access Login with an "S". i.e. S07140
Ross-Tech Forum post
Screen shots


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

can you try for me if the vcp can really change an adaption?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> can you try for me if the vcp can really change an adaption?


With regards VCP Jannerman already confirmed it works with VCP. But at least with regard to the automatic EPB adaptation, while it applies and holds successfully, either the adaptation doesn't work, or it doesn't do what we hoped it would.
With regard to VCDS Ross Tech have confirmed to me that the S prefix engineer mode login is NOT yet supported in the label file for this module. Although they are doing some investigation shortly, and so it may get added once they have verified it.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if vcp can't change an adaption, it doesn't works!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> if vcp can't change an adaption, it doesn't works!


Adaptation *can* be changed with VCP, no problem at all.
Just an adaptation that we *totally guessed as to it's meaning*, didn't perform as we expected. No reflection on VCPs ability to change adaptations.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If so, try to change the differential and the counter steer adaption


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> If so, try to change the differential and the counter steer adaption


Jannerman is the one with VCP. Up to him if he is prepared to test things for you.

I'm assisting Ross-Tech support to see if we can get engineer mode logins available in VCDS for this module. Until they come back with something on that, I am afraid I can not help you (as I only have VCDS here).


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> If so, try to change the differential and the counter steer adaption


Hi Manu, I have just changed AND saved both those two adaptations in the ABS module using VCP in "Engineering Mode" with the SA code 7140. I have changed the settings back now as I've got no idea what the effect they have on the car.

I also tried changing adaptations in the ABS module using OBDeleven in "Developer Mode" and the SA code 07140 (it needs the leading zero because it won't accept a 4 digit code) but it started playing up when I tried to make another change, it locked the module and I had to wait for the timeout to elapse.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

So do you think I can change them with that code?
I can explain what they do..I have some features to adjust with vcp


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> So do you think I can change them with that code?
> I can explain what they do..I have some features to adjust with vcp


I don't think you'll have any problems making those changes with VCP in "Engineering mode" and SA code 7140, mine is a genuine one and the only difference I can possibly foresee is if you were using is a copy? but even that probably wouldn't make any difference.

Both *Counter Steer Support* and *Expanded electronic differential lock* were both set to *Strong* and I changed them to *Weak*


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

My copy doesn't work ahahah
It's not so updated for mqb..


----------



## James cole (Sep 3, 2007)

Jannerman said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > So do you think I can change them with that code?
> ...


How did your TT feel with these changes?

Also we are sure theres no way to do it with VCDS?

Thanks!
JC


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The value for the differential are in threshold, low middle high and not strong.
The counter steer is weak so maybe you didn't read an Audi TT!

Only vcp can change values in the abs unit, even if you know the security access code


----------



## James cole (Sep 3, 2007)

ManuTT said:


> The value for the differential are in threshold, low middle high and not strong.
> The counter steer is weak so maybe you didn't read an Audi TT!
> 
> Only vcp can change values in the abs unit, even if you know the security access code


Thanks!

I find it a bit odd that I can change all this settings on my 17 S3 but not in the 16 TTS... why could that be?


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> The value for the differential are in threshold, low middle high and not strong.
> The counter steer is weak so maybe you didn't read an Audi TT!
> 
> Only vcp can change values in the abs unit, even if you know the security access code


The values I mentioned are as labelled in VCP... Weak -- ?? -- Strong ... I guess the software guys can choose to call them what they want? it seems they're called something different in VCDS.




















James cole said:


> Jannerman said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


James, I didn't try driving with these changes...I was just confirming that they could be made and saved.. I changed them right back, they saved both times without any issue using VCP.


----------

